# Remote Desktop Logging



## ta1yn (Dec 20, 2006)

Is there a way to put a log onto a computer that tells me when a user has logged onto the computer remotely? I created a batch that will get me the username and time of a user when they log in, but won't get me anything if they just lock the computer.


----------



## cgesicki (Feb 10, 2006)

An Audit Policy may be configured using the Group Policy editor to track logon success and failures. From the Start | Run command window type gpedit.msc. Navigate to Local Computer Policy | Computer Configuration | Windows Settings | Security Settings | Local Policies | Audit Policy | Audit logon events. Highlight and right-click and select properties. Configure as desired.

Note that logging in without a password is logged as a failure. This results in the security log filling up very fast if you log failures and have a user without a password. The result is you can not login normally. Also note, not having a password is a potential and probable security risk.

The event log can be viewed by going to Start | Control Panel | Performance and Maintenance | Administrative Tools and click on Event Viewer.

The Event Log (Security) noting a successful logon and logoff by a remote user. The user can highlight a log entry and right-click to view the event Properties for detailed information.

Got the info from here:http://theillustratednetwork.mvps.org/RemoteDesktop/RemoteDesktopSetupandTroubleshooting.html


----------



## ta1yn (Dec 20, 2006)

Hey, thanks for that. It works perfect. Much appreciation.


----------



## cgesicki (Feb 10, 2006)

no problem glad to help


----------

